# Non-ESL Employment Questions



## TheFlyingHalf-Dutchman (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi everyone 

I’m totally new to the forum and enjoying looking the threads. There’s an incredible wealth of information here!

I was lucky enough to live in S.E Asia (Hanoi, Vietnam) where I taught English for 18 months as part of a sabbatical from the Metropolitan Police Service where I’m currently employed in central London as a Detective. However, due to a multitude of factors (think YOLO, austerity cuts, being only 33, and of course Brexit) I’m looking to head away permanently to Asia, along with my wonderful fiancée  This will likely be early 2017.

My simple question is, other than teaching English (ESL), what employment prospects are there for Westerners with companies? I’ve looked at and been in contact with the limited number of recruitment firms operating in bases such as Singapore, KL and HCMC and they have been seemingly useless. Is it mostly a case of getting ‘boots on the ground’ and networking directly?

Any thoughts/help appreciated!

Best,

Paul


----------



## whitwhit (Jul 7, 2016)

*Why not?*

I don't live in Vietnam, so not sure about there. But I feel like you could be able to get hired as a security expert somewhere if you are a certified police officer/detective in England. I've seen all kind of opportunities that are not ESL related in large cities in China. Of course the more specialized the work, the harder it is to find (but the more likely you are to get it if you have the credentials). 

My advice would be to start hunting online and see what happens. Or else, contact a professional headhunter and see what happens. Or both.


----------

